# 11/13-11/20, Disneyland! Peacock Suites, 7 nts, $450 total, 1 bed, sleeps 6



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2016)

I have this week for anyone who would like to stay one mile from Disneyland:

There is a kiosk to purchase ART passes at the resort, by the entrance to the lobby:  rideart.org

This is a 1 bedroom unit, separate living room and kitchenette.

Disneyland is beautifully decorated for Christmas at this time of year, and the Haunted Mansion is themed to Nightmare Before Christmas through the fall and into Christmas.  It's a wonderful experience, if you love the Haunted Mansion and want to see the re-theming of the attraction for the holiday season.  Smells like gingerbread in there!  So different!  

More information about the resort:

Cozy family suites with kitchenette, full shower/tub bathroom, two queen beds (or king bed), and a sleep sofa in the living room, sleeps up to six.  A pack 'n play is available upon request for babies and toddlers.  

Guest will pay *$65 to Peacock Suites (managed by Wyndham) *for a full cleaning of the unit at the end of your stay.  You do get a towel change after the third night. Parking is valet and is $10 + tax per night.

The housekeeping staff will exchange your dirty dishes with clean dishes anytime you request.  It can take up to an hour to get clean dishes.   

Heated swimming pool (covered outdoor)
Hot tub
Housekeeping midweek cleaning
Rooftop sundeck
Exercise facility
Shuttle service available to Disneyland® (fee)
Disneyland® tickets available at front desk (fee)
Barbeque area
24 hour front desk
Concierge services
Movie rentals (fee)
Gift shop
Laundry (coin-operated)
Dry cleaning (fee)
Valet parking (fee)
Complimentary wireless Internet access


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bumping to the top.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there.  I am very interested in this week.  Is it still available?  Checking one more schedule and airfare now.  Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 14, 2016)

I just rented the weekend part of the stay this morning.  I do have the Sun-Fri, five nights, still available in a 1 bedroom with two queen beds.  I may be able to get the one bedroom with a king bed as well.  Those five nights are $300 total, so $60/ night.


----------



## QueenDoOver (Oct 15, 2016)

That might still work.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenDoOver (Oct 24, 2016)

sorry if this is a stupid question.  Not sure how you booked.   Any chance you could get Nov. 2, 3rd and 4th?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Rented, thanks!


----------

